# Power King Towmax Str Tire Issue



## campingidaho (May 28, 2013)

I found a great deal on a used 2013 230RS and picked it up from Nelsons RV, in Boise ID, 3 weeks ago. I took it on its maiden voyage over the long weekend. On the drive back through the mountains, at 50-55 mph, one of the the Towmax STR side walls blew open. I checked the tire pressure before we left the campground and all tires were at 65# and visually looked ok. I can only assume it was a faulty tire. Has anyone else had issues with these tires? Should I replace all 4 Towmax STRs, if so what would you replace them with, or is this a one off occurrence?


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

towmax tires seem to have a reputation that is better than many, but Maxxis has the best reputation.

As to your failure, could have been a faulty tire, or equally or even more likely is that after you left you picked up a nail or something that caused a slow leak which ended up heating up the tire and then BAMM. I had two Maxxis tires that got nail punctures and I luckily caught them at a rest stop before blowouts. But what I can say is that untill the tire blows, you won't likely even know a tire is low on a trailer. As another point, my son has a dual axle cargo trailer for work that is shared. One co worker completely lost a tire and wheel off one side and didn't know it until he pulled in for gas! They think lug nuts weren't tighted and since most trailers are lug centric, all the load is on the lugs and once they get loose it can put lots of stress on the lugs. never did find the tire/wheel.

I put over 20K miles on the towmax on our trailer before replacing them this last spring with Maxxis. But I also have a TPMS on my trailers to warn me of a puncture and slow loss of pressure.


----------



## campingidaho (May 28, 2013)

Thanks for the feed back. This was my first experience with a blowout and given they were such new tires it concerned me even more. I`ll look into an aftermarket TPMS. I got lucky-as truck passed me going up a 5% grade he pointed out that I had a flat tire. Had he not said anything I would have never had knowen.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

campingidaho said:


> Thanks for the feed back. This was my first experience with a blowout and given they were such new tires it concerned me even more. I`ll look into an aftermarket TPMS. I got lucky-as truck passed me going up a 5% grade he pointed out that I had a flat tire. Had he not said anything I would have never had knowen.


That's why IMHO a TPMS system is very valuable for a trailer. While I don't have any data I firmly believe that one reason TT tires have such a bad reputation is that in many many cases you don't know the tire is going flat or is overloaded from low pressure until it overheats and blows. Yes, I'm sure there are some immediate blowouts, but I suspect many or most (but can't prove) start as a slow leak that goes undetected until it is to late.


----------



## campingidaho (May 28, 2013)

You were 100% right. I went over to the local tire dealer, Les Schwab, and they showed me where a large nail had punctured the tire. Once the tire lost pressure it heated up and blewout the side. I`ll be purchasing a TPMS in the near future.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

I am a firm believer in the TPMS. I have the TST system with replaceable batteries in the sensors and the increased feeling of security is worth the price alone.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

TST system is great!
Saved me several times, still carry 2 spares, however. If you are I the middle of nowhere, after changing the flat, you then have no spare, and could be really stuck for a while while waiting for help.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Those tires are garbage, speaking from personal experience. get a good set of maxxis. That being said make sure axles are in align. common problem with keystone.


----------



## campingidaho (May 28, 2013)

I found this on trouble shooting axle aliment. 
http://www.centrevilletrailer.com/news-notices/trailer-tire-problems-tips.htm#multi-axle


----------



## KEN5150 (Jun 4, 2013)

campingidaho said:


> I found a great deal on a used 2013 230RS and picked it up from Nelsons RV, in Boise ID, 3 weeks ago. I took it on its maiden voyage over the long weekend. On the drive back through the mountains, at 50-55 mph, one of the the Towmax STR side walls blew open. I checked the tire pressure before we left the campground and all tires were at 65# and visually looked ok. I can only assume it was a faulty tire. Has anyone else had issues with these tires? Should I replace all 4 Towmax STRs, if so what would you replace them with, or is this a one off occurrence?


 I had the SAME exact problem with my 2 year old towmax STR tires. One of them separated on me and caused over $9k worth of damage to my 2014 Outback. Another tire was about to do the same thing. Basically these tires are junk. I replaced ALL four with the Maxxis 8008 and haven't had a problem yet. I've read good things about Maxxis tires but don't take my word for it check them out on the DOT website.


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

campingidaho said:


> I found a great deal on a used 2013 230RS and picked it up from Nelsons RV, in Boise ID, 3 weeks ago. I took it on its maiden voyage over the long weekend. On the drive back through the mountains, at 50-55 mph, one of the the Towmax STR side walls blew open. I checked the tire pressure before we left the campground and all tires were at 65# and visually looked ok. I can only assume it was a faulty tire. Has anyone else had issues with these tires? Should I replace all 4 Towmax STRs, if so what would you replace them with, or is this a one off occurrence?


MAXXIS 8008 are most certainly the way to go. I had them on my 2006 26 RS as well as currently on my 2008 31RQS. We put them on as soon as we could. You do want to spend the extra couple of bucks and get the E load range tires. Better safe than sorry.


----------

